# 2000 Sunfire stock stero problems



## dsberry (Nov 11, 2008)

Rear speakers do not work on a 2000 Sunfire with stock GM Bose stereo audio system. Can anyone provide information on how to repair.

Thanks dsberry


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: dsberry*

Check wired connections are all contacting correctly. Unhook one speaker at a time and test the output by connecting any other spare speaker that you know works. If no joy, your head unit is probably dead and should be replaced (sing if you dont have the $$$ :wink


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: dsberry*

Constant 12V+ Orange 
Switched 12V+ Yellow 
Ground Black 
Illumination Gray 
Dimmer Brown 
Antenna Trigger Pink 
Antenna Right Front 
Front Speakers 4" x 6" Doors 
Left Front (+) Tan 
Left Front (-) Gray 
Right Front (+) Light Green 
Right Front (-) Dark Green 
Rear Speakers 6" x 9" Rear Deck 
Left Rear (+) Brown 
Left Rear (-) Yellow 
Right Rear (+) Dark Blue 
Right Rear (-) Light Blue 

If the speakers in the trunk are still connected check behind the head unit, easy to remove.


----------

